
Blockade - vasinov
https://github.com/worstcase/blockade
======
zbentley
What are the principal differences between this tool and Jepsen?

I am not personally familiar with either tool, just curious.

~~~
vasinov
It seems like it uses Docker instead of custom cluster-building logic. I'm not
sure if there are differences between how it slows down the network and
creates partitions.

